# Please read before posting



## webfish

Please refrain from product bashing.

Thanks, Webfish


----------



## Da16652

webfish said:


> Please refrain from product bashing.
> 
> Thanks, Webfish


Is there a difference between product bashing and telling the readers about a negative experience


webfish said:


> Please refrain from product bashing.
> 
> Thanks, Webfish


----------



## webfish

Yes you can. That was left over from the test setup . 

From FAQs

#8 Can I complain and/or praise/pump my particular​Of course! However, it must be in a proportional manner and not as a "sales pitch".
What this means is that you and every other purchaser has a right to place a rating/review on our special section at:https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings/

However, quoted from our original forum rules, please note:
"It is against the Forum Rules to spend endless threads promoting a certain brand or product, even if you don't financially benefit from it (and, of course, if you do!)."

The reasoning is simple - if a single member has 200 posts complaining about a certain product or brand, it tends to slant the forum in a direction which may not be accurate. However, if 20 members review their stove in our ratings sections and have poor experiences, that is likely to mean a lot more. The same goes for positive reviews and posts. If a member starts a thread saying "Do you like your Upland Stove?", you are certainly free to answer in the affirmative and point to the stove review you posted. If they ask about the details how you run your Upland Stove, you should feel free to share. This is all educational as opposed to a sales pitch.


----------

